# NEED HELP! young doe to kid!!!



## ashleighashley (Mar 19, 2013)

Hello, I bought my FIRST EVER 2 nubian goats. Susposed to be non-bred yearlings. Just turned 1 first of march. I went to pick them up and the owners told me that one of them has been bred and is expecting anyday. This puts her bred at about 7-8 months. I have done LOTS of research and I knew this was a little if not a lot too young to be bred. I brought her home anyways. 

I have raised cattle before and had to assist in a few calve birthings, but nothing more complicated than turning and helping pull the baby.

I was wondering if anyone has ever had a goat to kid at 1 year/ 13 months???
Should I expect complications??? How will her small size effect the kidding???? What exactly should I expect??? Above everything I want to save the mother, I will do whatever I can for the kid. Please if anyone has ever had a goat kid this young PLEASE let me know. I cannot find any information on this so anything will be great!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

*insert big hug here*  ok, she is young but lots of goats are bred that early. You should hope for twins, because that would mean they are smaller and easier to kid. Just be there for her when she kids if at all possible. If you have repositioned calves before you should be good to go with a goat. Pretty much the same idea. Be careful of the hooves so as not to rupture the uterus, try for two front feet and a head, but some other presentations are ok too. The first kid I pulled ( just this fall in fact) was stuck breech and he's fine. It is tighter in there than with a cow, but you should be able to figure it all out. Take a deep breath, she'll most likely do just fine. BTW, my friend tells me that Nubians are LOUD kidders so don't be surprised if she yells a bunch as long as she stays within the time parameters. Good luck and happy kidding.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Gosh, That is not much to worry about compared to mine!!! My ND doe was bred at 5 months, and she is due anyday! I think if she is a decent size she will do fine, a lot of them do, I'm sure. Just make sure you have a vet's number on hand and all the kidding supplies you need. I hope everything goes well!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Just to make you feel better, my 10 month old ND just gave birth to twins with no problems at all. Instincts and everything. When I got in the barn they were both nursing, standing, and dry!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If she is of good size she should do OK. With First timers, I always watch out for them when they kid.

Have a vet lined up in case. Or a friend that is goat knowledgeable ready to help if needed. This is just in case, you never know, how it will go even with older Does.

Hope it goes well, with no issues for you. 

We will try to help, if you have any questions or problems when she kids.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

If it helps every doe we've owned kidded as young yearlings. Our first 2 does were probably only a little over a year old when they kidded. We've had other yearlings kid just fine too. It can be harder on some yearlings & what I mean is babies can take a lot out of them, so just make sure she gets everything she needs while nursing so she can continue to grow too 

The only times we've ever had to assist have been in our experienced does...


----------



## ashleighashley (Mar 19, 2013)

*Thanks!*

Thanks to everyone! The people who have experienced this before without complications really made me feel better. Congrats to the 10 month old doe who delivered twins!! I hope my doe does as well with the mothering instint.

Is there anything that I should give the doe now to help her stay healthy through the process??? Extra vitamins, feed, etc.?


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks! My doe was teensy weensy. TINY, it was hard to believe she had babies in her. But, now we have two healthy bucklings who are up and about, already climbing on me. We did not even see the birth, she had NO one to help, so she obviously is a good mom!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

just make sure she has clean fresh water and hay...most goats kid with no issues at all...and with your experience with cows...you will be fine if she needs you to help her..Breath..relax...:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Is that ideal NO, but I will tell you I bet most all of us have had this happen.

 Just try really hard to be there in case she needs help. More than likely she will be just fine, but beings she is so young it would be a good idea.

 I know I had a doe that I had no idea when she was bred. My DH came in one day and said Thumbelina was next to kid, I said well you are really off, she is not pregnant. Well i was wrong, she kidded that night. She was only 8 months old.


----------



## ashleighashley (Mar 19, 2013)

*Checking doe*

I've been checking her for discharge every two hours while I'm awake and right before bed (9:00) and starting again at 7:00am. Should I check her throughout the night, or.... if i don't notice any discharge by 9:00pm should I be good until the morning????


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

When they are close to kidding but not showing any signs of imminent labour, I check when I go to bed at 10pm, then I get up at 2am to check, then when I get up at 6am. 

If I think one is very close ie. udder strutted, behavioural changes, I will set an alarm and check every two hours through the night. 

If one is showing signs of starting ie. nesting, pacing, baby-talk, discharge, I dont go to sleep. if its a friendly doe I will stay with her, if not I will check every hour. 

Once a doe is in active labour I do not leave, if she wants space I watch from a distance.


----------



## MisWhit (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm glad I found this post! My 11 month old nigerian started making an udder 2 weeks ago and is now a bit swollen! I am so worried! (Didn't know she was prego) Must have been a buckling we got rid of 3-4 months ago! We kept them separate but Mr. Peanut escaped twice! At least now I know she can deliver fine! I will be by her side to make sure!

























OwnedByTheGoats your little girl looks a lot like my Emily-lou!


----------



## MisWhit (Mar 15, 2013)

Middle pic is her now. Others are her at 3-4 months.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

MisWhit said:


> Middle pic is her now. Others are her at 3-4 months.


I personally would have some frozen colostrum just in case, but I don't think she'll have any problem delivering really. This happens pretty commonly actually. Good luck! Keep us posted!


----------



## MrKamir (Nov 2, 2009)

When it happened to us once, we vowed never to let it happen again but it did. Our little girl had a singleton last week at 9 months of age. Looks exactly like her. Big baby too.


----------



## MisWhit (Mar 15, 2013)

We have a goat dairy near by where I can get some colostrum. I will definitely give an update as she progresses.


----------



## MisWhit (Mar 15, 2013)

MrKamir what a beautiful mama and baby!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I had one of my does kid at two weeks shy of her first birthday last year. She broke loose when I was walking her to the pen and ran straight to the buck. Before I even had time to react the deed was done. While I don't recommend it to anyone it can go ok if your prepared. She had a HUGE single buckling. When I say huge I mean it took me fifteen twenty minuets to pull him out and I don't think I could have squeezed another hair between him and her pelvis. Here's a picture of him at 24 hours old.


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

Our mini Nubian gave birth to a single doeling last month at 11 months of age. The baby was a bit big for her and came head first legs back. when we found her baby's head was dried off and she was still wiggly. I have no idea how long she was in labor so I had my fiance hold her and i helped pull the baby out. She was out in about 2 minutes. And both are doing great.
Her twin sister gave birth at 9 months of age in Dec. Twin does and did perfectly! The babies shot out like a rocket and momma never made a sound.


----------



## dixiegirl3179 (Jan 20, 2010)

I wouldn't worry too much. Like everyone else said, does that age have kidded with no problems. I've read in a couple of books to aim for kidding at 1 year of age, and while I wouldn't (purposefully) do it that young, it is done pretty often. My 14 month old nigerian dwarf just kidded with triplets completely unassisted. I didn't expect them for 2 more weeks (I had guessed a due date based on a day that the buck had gotten in with the does...guess it happened a different time) and was surprised by them when I went to feed. All 3 were dry and walking around. So, just be there for her and everything should be fine.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

This is my 10 month old ND's udder who she is feeding tiny twins with(this was a few days before kidding, I can try to take one this morning if you want):


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

I have noticed too that a FF at one year milks quite a deal less than a doe that's 2 years.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

as long as her babies are getting full..should be nor worries...size of udder dont tell the whole story..Ihave some with little udders who hold their own on the milk table


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

happybleats said:


> as long as her babies are getting full..should be nor worries...size of udder dont tell the whole story..Ihave some with little udders who hold their own on the milk table


Like any goat we can't always group them at all. Lol there's always that one isn't there?


----------



## ashleighashley (Mar 19, 2013)

*Checking in*

Hello all, 
no babies yet!!! When i bought her they said that she could kid a over a week ago to 2 weeks from now. I did notice today that it looks as if the kids have dropped to the bottom. (she's not sticking out at the sides so much) anyone know any time info. on this???? I check her for discharge and nothing so far.
thanks to everyone for your help
Ashleigh


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Kee pchecking her tail ligaments...when you can't feel the "pencil=like" ligaments making a peacs sign out from her tailbone toward the top of a each hip at all, then you are likely 24 hours way. My doe's ligaments were completely loose at first check this AM...we're on day 146 & hoping for kiddos.


----------



## ashleighashley (Mar 19, 2013)

*still cooking*

just an update, lu lu belle (my kids named her) is still "cooking" so to speak  I wish I had a more accurate date.  Let you guys know how it goes!


----------



## ashleighashley (Mar 19, 2013)

*Baby arrived!!!!!!!!!*

Checked my doe at 12:30 nothing unusual so I went to the grocery, 3.5 hours later I return to find a little wet baby boy laying in the straw. Oh my gosh he is beautiful!! He is a black and white spotted nubian with really long frosted ears!!! Perfect coloring! (pictures soon)
I cleaned him up (momma helped a lot) used the blow dryer to help him warm up. I stayed with them about an hour, the little boy could hold his head up move all his legs, and he was still not getting up. So I milked some of the colostrum and bottle fed him. It is now about 6 hours since I found him, I brought him in the house to stay warm and milked enough colostrum for 6oz every 4 hours until the morning. He does drink from the bottle, but only a little at a time, not a full 6oz, maybe 1-2 at a time. He is not crying and seems to sleep, and wake up for a little and try to get up but to no avail, and then back to sleep again.

He is acting fine(I guess, but he still will not stand/walk. Anyone else have this problem or know what I could do????????

Mother is doing great! I know I should worm the mother day after she kids, however I just wormed her yesterday, is this still necessary???? anything else I should give or do for her???


----------



## KymberLeAnn (Sep 16, 2012)

My newbie opinion says he needs selenium.
But I could be wrong.


----------



## ashleighashley (Mar 19, 2013)

*Selenium?*

Get at vet/supply store??


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

I agree...get some Bo-Se in him or vitamin B complex at the very least. 

Have you been stimulating baby to stand, or just letting him lay there (that sounds bad but can't think how else to word it)? Especially during feedings and especially especially-lol- after he eats. Even holding him on those legs will start to get the muscles working and blood circulating.


----------



## ashleighashley (Mar 19, 2013)

*Standing*

No, after every feeding (every 2 hours) I get him to try to stand.... a little improvement I think. has very good head control... just needs to work on putting weight on him back legs. Still eating about 2 oz. at a time. Just weighed him and he weighs 6.2 lbs Is this big/little????
He is peeing and pooping.


----------

